# new arrows!



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i am being pulled between 2 arrows. the maxima 250, and the easton Axis, the pse X weave are still in there but not leaning on them too much. 
goin to pull this so i can see it better k?


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Carbon Express Maxima Hunters would be a good one.
for both hunting and 3-D


----------



## kyhoytshooter33 (Feb 14, 2008)

Im currently shooting the pse x weaves for 3d and they're pretty good, i like em.


----------



## non-typical12 (Apr 2, 2008)

i love my axis they are soo thin and pass through anything i shot at........including my garage. lol


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i am shooting x-weave 200 with thunderhead 85 and they shoot perfect i shoot them for 3d with 75 gr and they fly like a dream awsome durable arrow


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

im taking the axis on my bear hunt. i think theyd be good for you to. and id fletch them for you in blazers if you want.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> im taking the axis on my bear hunt. i think theyd be good for you to. and id fletch them for you in blazers if you want.


thanks i got a dozen shave going out on ebay in 3 hours. i'll bring them next time i see you.( if i get them!) you coming sunday?


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

sorry cant promised to help my bro work. belive me i want to shoot but also have to have money.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Axis are the best arrow Ive used and that includes the maximas.


----------



## minishooter (Apr 4, 2008)

Radial Weave X Pradator 200


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

sorry i cant help much i shoot axis for hunting and maximas for target so i cant realy help you but they are both great arrows


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> sorry cant promised to help my bro work. belive me i want to shoot but also have to have money.


that sucks!!!!!!!!! i did all that this week! i worked 30+ hours this week, but hey i get a BIG pay check!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

all of them but the eastons.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

lucky wish i could find a real job around hear. i wish i could get those type of hours to.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> lucky wish i could find a real job around hear. i wish i could get those type of hours to.


yep i got a great job... folding t shirts for 10 dollars an hour! the warehouse for all UNC and Clemson( clemson is my favorite) athletic sports ware is like 200 yards down the road. of course UNC being in the final 4 in was crazy this week.. thats why i got the job. during football season i get to travel to Clemson and sell t shirts! but then i also get the yard work. if UNC wins the championships i'll be working maybe close to ten hours a day if i wanted!:wink: ( i love it) ( it is EASY)


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> lucky wish i could find a real job around hear. i wish i could get those type of hours to.


cole check you PM box!:wink:


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

i hate you.j/k thats so unfair. :0


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> i hate you.j/k thats so unfair. :0


say that in my face!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

i will. probley not but id take you down. and you know it.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> i will. probley not but id take you down. and you know it.


not without a fight! i got you by 3-4 inches, and 1-2 inches in the shoulder. but you got my in upper body and sholder strenth


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

think it would be a good fight? i think i also got you in wit.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> think it would be a good fight? i think i also got you in wit.


what you talking about????? i got wit you just anit seen it yet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

ok what ever you say. i say we settel this in the woods!!!!!!!!!  you going down!!!!!!!!!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> ok what ever you say. i say we settel this in the woods!!!!!!!!!  you going down!!!!!!!!!


i think i am the one with the turkey here smart boy!!!!!!! you also have more opportunity to go hunting then me.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

that sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> that sounds like a personal problem.


what???


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

it sounds like a personal problem that you dont have time to hunt. and i dont belive you have a hog under your belt or a buck with a bow


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> it sounds like a personal problem that you dont have time to hunt. and i dont belive you have a hog under your belt or a buck with a bow


not that i don't have time i don't have a PLACE to hunt


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

ask thats the hole thing. ask eneybody and evreybody. all they can say is no!


----------



## jake in ga (Jun 1, 2007)

id consider victory vforce ive shot all of those arrows and i like my victorys the best.


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

master hunter said:


> all of them but the eastons.


what is wrong with eastons? They are awesome!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Arrow_slinger43 said:


> what is wrong with eastons? They are awesome!


thats want i am thinking???????????? i just bid on 12 shafts on ebay for $55! getting the Axis 500s.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

armyboy said:


> thats want i am thinking???????????? i just bid on 12 shafts on ebay for $55! getting the Axis 500s.


got them!!!!!!!!!! should be here within the week!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

good


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

when re u geting them


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

hstubblefield said:


> when re u geting them


i don't know.... i think they got lost in the mail or something but i'll get them, hopefully by the 20th. i need to get them to hottyboy then so he can flech them for me.... hope they come


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

master hunter said:


> all of them but the eastons.




Eastons are great arrows. 

?????????


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

there here and holy cow!!!!!!!!!!! they look like they could go throw a 100 year old tree!!!!!!!!!! now just got to get them to hottyboy and then to a guy down the road to cut them and tune my bow to them........ may take awhile......


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

tru-force ss said:


> i am shooting x-weave 200 with thunderhead 85 and they shoot perfect i shoot them for 3d with 75 gr and they fly like a dream awsome durable arrow


I also shoot PSE 200's with 75 grain points for 3-d and 90 grain muzzy's for hunting. could not ask for a better multipurpose arrow. Very light arrow too.


----------

